# Alternative chews!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, Jasper is doing great but has been up and down with his tummy! I narrowed it down to the pigs ears, chucked them in the bin and he now seems to be improving! The vets have put him on antibiotics he has his last antibiotic jab on Friday and I really hope the jippy tum stops! 
The only prob I have now is what do I give him to chew, he's not keen on his stag bar or nylabone and quickly loses interest in his pizzle! I know he needs to chew as he's constantly chewing on me! I got some potted meat for his puppy kong and put a small amount round the opening. I am nervous of what filling to use as his tummy is soo delicate! Any advised on alternatives or suitable kong fillings for sensitive tummies will be much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor Jasper, do hope his tummy settles soon.

Do you have a kong? Or a rubber batton chew (I found one at PAH)? Also Polly chews on a rope and a PAH milk teething ring.

How is walking outside going?

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What about a hide bone....they are nice and smelly but too tough for them to actually get through them...have to say Max's tummy has settled totally since making his meals myself. Chicken, brown rice for fibre and carbs, lots of different veg, carrots, celery, peas, Brussels, cauliflower and broccoli, potato natural yoghurt once a day and teaspoon of cod liver oil once a day. Scrambled an egg to day and mixed it in his daily rations. Spoke to a veterinary nurse and she felt it was a great diet for him with all the nutrients he needs. And no additives that I don't know about. He gets a tiny amount of pigs ear and has had some dried liver which he loved. And so far his tummy seems fine. I make him about five days meals in one session, so it's not too arduous!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo has a nice meaty bone to have a go at. Mine have quite a lot of meat on them as I feed raw so I use them as a meal replacement but you could try your local butcher for a marrow bone. Just ask if they have any bones for dogs. Most keep some in their freezer.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki suggests chair legs.... They don't appear to upset her tummy, only her mummy...


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't suggest as yet no poo til Sunday but lol at Marzi


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly has cow ears (much less greasy and less hairy) which might be easier on Jaspers tummy. She also enjoys paddiwack.

Have you tried the puppy stag bar? It's slit in half length ways so they can get to the tasty stuff easier.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We use to get different size tooth brushes from kennel gate cannot remember what they were made of but holly never got an upset stomach by them and also lumps never got caught in her throat, which I was so scared of when she was so tiny. The toothbrushes come in different sizes so as pup grows u can move up to the next size.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

It's a shame he's not a fan of the Stagbar- have you been on their website and looked at their tips for getting them interested? May be worth a try as there's nothing that can upset his tummy with a Stagbar (as far as I understand). I didn't know they did puppy ones- Janet where have you seen them? I think my two would *love* the puppy ones!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> It's a shame he's not a fan of the Stagbar- have you been on their website and looked at their tips for getting them interested? May be worth a try as there's nothing that can upset his tummy with a Stagbar (as far as I understand). I didn't know they did puppy ones- Janet where have you seen them? I think my two would *love* the puppy ones!!


https://www.antlerdogchews.co.uk/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=24

I entered the photo competition and won a £5 off voucher so bought a puppy one to try (although Lolly has 2 proper ones) and its still taken her ages to chew and she keeps going back to it.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

what about a deer's ear? I stopped giving Alvy pigs ears cause I thought they were upsetting his tummy a bit. Ive given him the odd deer's ear and he likes them just as much but they dont seem to have the same effect on his tummy as far as Ive noticed. I do just give him the odd one now and again though as he does quite likes his stag bar and will chew away at that too.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Janet! I had bought from these guys: http://www.puredog.co.uk/

I didn't realise there were other people doing the same thing (didn't keep looking once I found these guys!). I'll try some of those too


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> It's a shame he's not a fan of the Stagbar- have you been on their website and looked at their tips for getting them interested? May be worth a try as there's nothing that can upset his tummy with a Stagbar (as far as I understand). I didn't know they did puppy ones- Janet where have you seen them? I think my two would *love* the puppy ones!!


Mine are just not interested in Stag bars...I wish they were. Where is the information about getting them interested..I couldn't find it?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Mine are just not interested in Stag bars...I wish they were. Where is the information about getting them interested..I couldn't find it?


I've read the info somewhere too Colin but can't find it on the websites. I'm wondering if its on the label that comes with the bars? If I remember I think it suggests soaking the ends in water or filing the ends down (or something like that). I think my hubby has taken the end off with a hacksaw when Lolly has chewed the middle down so far and can't get anymore. 

The puppy ones are great as they are split down the middle (you get half length ways) so the dog can get to all the tasty stuff. They do the puppy ones in all the sizes too.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

From the Stagbar site:

"In the very unlikely event that your dog isn't interested in chewing the Stagbar, try rubbing it with sandpaper or a nail file. If your dog still isn't interested in it, try smearing on a small amount of peanut butter or honey, or soaking it overnight in water in the refrigerator. Remember, Stagbars are incredibly long-lasting so you may find your dog leaves and goes back to the antler chew many times before it’s finished."

Hope that helps


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh and I just ordered two of the puppy bars and one of the 'specialist' fallow deer antlers from the site Janet reccomended so we'll see how they go down!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I ordered some too...thanks Janet!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy loves his stag bar - I don't leave it down for him though, just give him it at intervals to keep him interested. Best value treat we have bought! 
H x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

The easy chews have gone down a storm!! Both puppies loving the easy to get at marrow, willow has managed to munch about a quarter of the marrow already! Bracken is having a good go at hers too! Love these things!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Totally agree Laura! Binky loves hers too!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So have tried boiling mine and smearing it with honey and still no success...gggrrr


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Try the one cut in half Colin they seem to work...but don't blame me if Betty and Ted ignore!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine chew on their stag bars every single day. Whenever they are bored or peckish they pick them up. I have heard that sliced sweet potatoes baked in the oven till they are chewy make good chews, don't know how long they would last though.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly has no real interest in her Stag bar either... Might try the split ones. 
She likes both cows And pigs ear... But has never finished one yet... I just replace them when they're past their best!! 
Always keen to hear new suggestions though... 

xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Molly has no real interest in her Stag bar either... Might try the split ones.
> She likes both cows And pigs ear... But has never finished one yet... I just replace them when they're past their best!!
> Always keen to hear new suggestions though...
> 
> xx


Goodness! Biccy can down an ear in about 10 mins! He is such a piggy!! x

Have just ordered the split stag bars as apart from one that Biscuit managed to get through when he was teething, they are just far too hard for them to get in to. Have tried all the recommendations to no avail. Perhaps they need soaking for a week! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Goodness! Biccy can down an ear in about 10 mins! He is such a piggy!! x
> 
> Have just ordered the split stag bars as apart from one that Biscuit managed to get through when he was teething, they are just far too hard for them to get in to. Have tried all the recommendations to no avail. Perhaps they need soaking for a week! x


Haha... I wondered if this was normal when I gave my friends Jack Russell a pigs ear and she scoffed it in no time 
Molly just seems to chew the edges of it for a bit.. She can be there a while but never seems to do much damage... Strange dog 

xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

My two absolutely love the vegetarian chews, they come in toothbrush shapes, pigs ear shapes, hedgehogs & crocodiles they are low fat & protein and help clean their teeth too. They have one each a day and they last them all day. I like them as they don't give them tummy upsets only funny thing is they have some different coloured no2's as they are naturally coloured with vegetable colours....so sometimes we have orange or sometimes green! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> My two absolutely love the vegetarian chews, they come in toothbrush shapes, pigs ear shapes, hedgehogs & crocodiles they are low fat & protein and help clean their teeth too. They have one each a day and they last them all day. I like them as they don't give them tummy upsets only funny thing is they have some different coloured no2's as they are naturally coloured with vegetable colours....so sometimes we have orange or sometimes green! X


Laughing at the coloured poos!!!
Where do you get them from? 
X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I have been to [email protected] today and found the veggie ones! He loves his orange toothbrush and I got a rice bone! He's been driving us mad in the evening with nothing to keep his mouth busy, lol! Had a really peaceful afternoon  I'm off to get supplies tomorrow now I know he likes them, I also made a pureed carrot and kibble paste for his kong and he seems to like that too! I feel like we are getting somewhere now  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi pets at home sell the veggie chews now & mine also have the rice bones too and they equally keep them quiet. The link below is where I now buy mine from to be honest they love them so much I buy 20-30 at a time now so have found it easier to buy from this site and they get free delivery, they also stock the other make veggie chews all the same to be honest just different manufacturers the other manufacturers are Antos and Paragon. X

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-treats-petuk-dog-treats-c-601_871


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow loves those veggie chews but I think they might give her the runs (still trying to tie down exactly what it is causing them!). Bracken hasn't tried them yet because it wouldn't be fair to let her have one and not Willow. I think they're a great concept though!! Very healthy!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper has had orange poo today, lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad Jasper is doing well Rachael and the poos are firming up nicely....even if they are a bit orange!!! 

Glad you've got a food that suits him ... Happy days!!! 

xxx


----------

